# Do Women Dress to Attract Men,When their 'Looking'?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................When women are .....'looking' for a man do they wear clothing or lack thereof to get the attention of men when shopping ? I'm referring to say , low cut blouses or very short, shots with a little cheek showing ? 
...................I've noticed some women wearing these shorts , that fit a very tight little butt but roomy around the waist and legs..........Personally , I'd rather watch a lady with a gorgeous Rear walk around wally world in her 'roomy' shorts than a pair of short , shorts . , fordy


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Maybe but I don't. What you see is what you get. A very wise man named Oxankle said once or twice If you want a man be the kinda of woman a mans wants. Well I guess I will just have to be me because I am just a plain woman with no bells or whistles. The men never get past the outside to see whats on the inside. Never been a dressy kinda woman. I wish I was that kinda woman though. 

I did catch a mans attention with GREEN and BROWN camo and muck boots holding a dead turkey one time.  That was a once in a life time thing.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Well if they didn't they would all wear white v neck t-shirts jeans and boots .........wait to me that is dressing to be noticed !


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't matter what the woman is wearing, you will know if she wants you. You can see it in her eyes, no where else.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

If he ain't noticing me in my jeans I couldn't be bothered


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

starjj said:


> If he ain't noticing me in my jeans I couldn't be bothered


Well said, Star!!

That said, I do make every effort not to be caught out in public in my barn duds. BUT. . . . if'n a feller likes me in my barn duds, then that's all to the good, cuz when he takes me out, he's in for a real treat - clothing-wise! LOL!! (I dress up real good!)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tambo said:


> Maybe but I don't. What you see is what you get. A very wise man named Oxankle said once or twice If you want a man be the kinda of woman a mans wants. Well I guess I will just have to be me because I am just a plain woman with no bells or whistles. The men never get past the outside to see whats on the inside. Never been a dressy kinda woman. I wish I was that kinda woman though.
> 
> I did catch a mans attention with GREEN and BROWN camo muck boots holding a dead turkey one time.  That was a once in a life time thing.


muck boots are hot.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's something about a woman in Muck boots.  Beats the heck out of perfume.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Women usually dress to impress other women. It a pecking order thing. They could wear a potato sack and we would still try to look at the bust area in hope of a bump. Its for them, not for us, usually.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

doingitmyself said:


> Women usually dress to impress other women. It a pecking order thing. They could wear a potato sack and we would still try to look at the bust area in hope of a bump. Its for them, not for us, usually.


...............I've been told this several times........but , I still believe some women are dressing strictly , to attract men ! , fordy


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I have never dressed to impress. I too am happy to figgure if they like me in my barn clothes, when i do clean up, they will have a nice surprize. That being said... I dont clean up too much anymore. 
My SO likes it when i run around in my housecoat and his redwings with a shotgun in my hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Funny thing , there are 10 responses to this thread not counting mine , and I've yet to receive a single email informing me of such ! , fordy


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

fordy said:


> ...............Funny thing , there are 10 responses to this thread not counting mine , and I've yet to receive a single email informing me of such ! , fordy


Whut???


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

nehimama said:


> Whut???


.................we're supposed to receive email notification when someone posts a response to a thread we are participating , in ! , fordy


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> Maybe but I don't. What you see is what you get. A very wise man named Oxankle said once or twice If you want a man be the kinda of woman a mans wants. Well I guess I will just have to be me because I am just a plain woman with no bells or whistles. The men never get past the outside to see whats on the inside. Never been a dressy kinda woman. I wish I was that kinda woman though.
> 
> I did catch a mans attention with GREEN and BROWN camo and muck boots holding a dead turkey one time.  That was a once in a life time thing.


Yup, I love this, what you see is what you get. Good and wise words.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Barn Yarns said:


> I have never dressed to impress. I too am happy to figgure if they like me in my barn clothes, when i do clean up, they will have a nice surprize. That being said... I dont clean up too much anymore.
> My SO likes it when i run around in my housecoat and his redwings with a shotgun in my hands
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


In my past when this happened to me I knew it was divorce season again !:runforhills:


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I do not dress to impress neither men nor women. I have to feel comfortable in what I wear...and I am WAY to old to be flounting daisy dukes with butt cheeks hanging out...ugh !!! I think those women are wanting to attract any kind of male out there...if I were ever out on a date I would prefer to appear more feminine than if I am working in the garden at home...but overall...I am me....if he or she doesn't like it...to bad...makes no difference to me....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

starjj said:


> If he ain't noticing me in my jeans I couldn't be bothered


..................I was trying to pull up Mel Mcdaniels song titled ....'Baby's Got her Bluejeans on".....but it didn't work , fordy


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

"
In my past when this happened to me I knew it was divorce season again ! "

Naah.... I sleep lighter than he does. So when there are preditor problems i get to deal with them.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> .................we're supposed to receive email notification when someone posts a response to a thread we are participating , in ! , fordy


Hmmm, I get email for pm's, but have never for thread response.

As for me dressing up, see Tambo's reply. She's summed it up very well.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

fordy said:


> .......................but , I still believe some women are dressing strictly , to attract men ! , fordy


So, if they do NOT want to attract men, they should take their clothes off, right?

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> So, if they do NOT want to attract men, they should take their clothes off, right?
> 
> Mon


No. nO. NO!! Somehow, i just don't think it works quite that way! LOL!


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

all a women need to dress sexy is, a faded pair or wranglers, muddy cowboy boots and a flannel shirt.. that or camo


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

One of the most atractive women I've ever seen, had on a demin skirt, and a crisp white blouse.....25 years ago give or take a year or so

Ain't very many ladies don't know when a fellars' eyes can't help but foller them a little

I always get caught looking, and then my ears turn red:ashamed:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

It is not what a woman wears , its how she wears it! There is no missing a woman in jeans looking for attention. There is also no missing a woman in the same jeans on a mission of getting chores done or the groceries out of the truck. It a whole nother kind of look they have with either option. :thumb:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> So, if they do NOT want to attract men, they should take their clothes off, right?
> 
> Mon


................That would certainly work , depending upon the intention of the man ! A lady with a nice body will always attract a man , but , that is a very superficial criteria to evaluate a person , by . The totality of a beings value is much more than just their physical presentation , most of us are looking for friendship and those personality traits that define strong relationships that last through the years . , fordy


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, when I met my friend, it was a very cold December day.....no 'extra cheek' or low cut blouses! Heck, I'm lucky I remember to buy new underwear every now and then; much less 'sexy' underwear!
Besides, who wants to see a 'mid century' woman in short shorts that show 'cheek' ? Ack...... I try to cover that bit of flesh near my butt.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Please ladies ,use the sense the good lord gave ya there is no one over 20 who needs to wear short shorts with the word JUICY printed on the back or actually anything printed on the back , What makes me wonder is the woman who wears clothes to be noticed and then seems offended when men stare ??? and Any man will look at all the 20 somethings but only a REAL MAN will chase the older real women walking down the street ! Trust me I know ! there is nothing sexier than a white v neck and jeans with boots. No matter what fashion magazine you read about capri pants and day glow colors .And that's a fact jack !


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

women and tractors.


[YOUTUBE]R20a1g2VWDM[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]gGmgJIDRmfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

fordy said:


> .................When women are .....'looking' for a man do they wear clothing or lack thereof to get the attention of men when shopping ? I'm referring to say , low cut blouses or very short, shots with a little cheek showing ?
> ...................I've noticed some women wearing these shorts , that fit a very tight little butt but roomy around the waist and legs..........Personally , I'd rather watch a lady with a gorgeous Rear walk around wally world in her 'roomy' shorts than a pair of short , shorts . , fordy


Fordy, this is just my opinion....

I think women dress provocatively for several reasons:

1. That's how they dress on TV, magazines, and how the dummies at the store are dressed. 

2. Society, on the average, places such a high value on appearance, and 'how much you can get away with'.

3. Women who 'dress this way' who are actively looking for a man, do so, because women have been devalued by hollywood and other media outlets to the point they feel their worth is wrapped up in their bodies.

4. Women since the 70's have stopped seeing the importance of their God given roles, and accepted what society / culture has placed upon them. 
Unfortunately, it is the women, who looses.

5. It has been 'beat into women's heads' that men are 'visual creatures' (by the secular AND church world) therefore they are only giving men "what they want".

6. Some women wear what they wear, because they like it, and it makes them feel good and they don't care what anyone else thinks. 
It's not her problem, or responsibility to worry about what anyone else thinks.....
However.....a woman cannot get honked off if someone 'stero-types' her.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

The eternal question: Does she like me and is she trying to get my attention?

I don't know the answer, except that there probably isn't one single answer - depends on the individual woman and the particular mood she in at that instant in time.

Playing my own variation of this game right now, complicated by 'How old is she, and am I too old for her?'

Good luck


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Men ARE visual creatures. I don't think they notice style and fashion, they sure notice form, shape and color. Primitive!

I dress to please myself while being aware of how my clothing are perceived by others. I prefer dressing modestly and let imaginations pretend it may be a 20 year old butt, rather than showing my 55 year old ass to the world.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Laura said:


> ... rather than showing my 55 year old ass to the world.


Didn't know donkeys lived that long? lol :hammer:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

JohnnyLee said:


> Didn't know donkeys lived that long? lol :hammer:


 Yeah, they do but they're not fit for the show ring. They live under a blanket in the barn.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sadly, many women think dressing sleezy is the way to get a man's attention. It may, but what kind of man will you attract?
It is possible to be sexy and be dressed appropriately at the same time.
Personally, I think jeans, t-shirt and boots is my best look!!!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I like to think I dress appropriately. When I am in the garden or with the critters, I dress for comfort which may be shorts, may be jeans or a long skirt - usually with a tee shirt or sweatshirt and sturdy sneakers or boots. If I am at a dog show I dress in a good quality suit, nice blouse and heels. If I am going to dinner - I dress well, according to where we are eating. If I am going to the theatre I go all out with the glam... Of course, I am not looking to attract the opposite sex (well, I don't mind catching the judge's eye) 

Mary


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What sex are ye lookin to attract?? lol


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I really think that men truly appreciate some extra "effort" for a special occasion, or say not going to Walmart in your pajamas. It's not that there is anything to show off so much( I mean, they aren't concerned about skinny--the good guys), or that a woman is beautiful (per culture standards) but if a woman knows how to adorn herself in a way that communicates her personality and joie de vivre (spelling? ha!) and kick it up a notch which sends the message there's a whole lot boilin under the wraps, they will really be attracted to that. 

Fine line between goddess and skank. You hit goddess and WOW, FUN! Ever go to a really good belly dance event--men and women alike are memerized by the feminine energy which brings all sorts of good things up outta ya.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Psst, a sarong tied about the waist and commando underneath is kryptonite. All covered up too...


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

wyld thang said:


> Psst, a sarong tied about the waist and commando underneath is kryptonite. All covered up too...


i feed the cows like this ...used to feed the chickens dressed that way too but not anymore ......BAD IDEA !:hysterical:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, the chickens got peekers too lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill tell ya something ive seen. Different age women dress differently. I mean in casual WM clothes, going to the store. When an older woman going to WM dresses as a younger woman would, going to WM, They look much better than they would dressing their age or older. AND USUALLY, Their hair is worn in a more youthful way.

Just got back from WM for the month


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

bill, don't judge any women by what you may see at Walmart .....unless their Chinese


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Twart JUDGIN anything I seed. Jus makin a statement of what I sawed


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I DO enjoy the distraction of a low cut blouse ....... I think all men are attracted to nice cleavage ..... I believe it started right after they were born ..... And we enjoy the 'girls' still !! 
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cant argue that. BUTT. While I enjoy seeing them at some distance, say 20ft or more. I cant be right up next to the woman who is showing them. Cant explain what irt does to me. I just feel UNCOMFORTABLE as all heck. My breathing becomes labored. My hands ache. my eyes do too in some way.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I notice that men sure notice my female red heeler...thought some were going to break their necks trying to see her when she was in the truck...lol....I'm pretty sure she was all covered up and modest


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> cant argue that. BUTT. While I enjoy seeing them at some distance, say 20ft or more. I cant be right up next to the woman who is showing them. Cant explain what irt does to me. I just feel UNCOMFORTABLE as all heck. My breathing becomes labored. My hands ache. my eyes do too in some way.


 :rotfl:
Last summer I went to my youngest nieces HS graduation party. It was a bbq a a good many people there, including her older sister and sister's son. Sister is all into breast feeding for a long time and all that. I was walking into the house behind someone holding great nephew's hand and we met a mother and daughter coming out. The daughter had a low cut blouse with plenty of "shaky pud'n". Little nephew let go of me and held his hands up for her to pick him up. the mother said, "oh, look how sweet. He likes you." I laughed out loud and said, no, he likes your your boobs. LOL! Mamma wasn't too happy, but boy did I get a laugh out of that. 
There is a lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

A woman that can turn my head.....can do it regardless of what she's wearing.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

vicker said:


> :rotfl:
> Last summer I went to my youngest nieces HS graduation party. It was a bbq a a good many people there, including her older sister and sister's son. Sister is all into breast feeding for a long time and all that. I was walking into the house behind someone holding great nephew's hand and we met a mother and daughter coming out. The daughter had a low cut blouse with plenty of "shaky pud'n". Little nephew let go of me and held his hands up for her to pick him up. the mother said, "oh, look how sweet. He likes you." I laughed out loud and said, no, he likes your your boobs. LOL! Mamma wasn't too happy, but boy did I get a laugh out of that.
> There is a lesson in there somewhere.


LESSON: Breastfeeding ROCKS!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> A woman that can turn my head.....can do it regardless of what she's wearing.


 Nice sentiment, but I can assure you the goddess wearing the burlap sack with Idaho Spuds printed on it won't be turning your head at all.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oh I know how to style a burlap sack, ha! just gimme some scissors, or a nice sharp knife!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

wyld thang said:


> LESSON: Breastfeeding ROCKS!


It was the way he wiggled his fingers that told the story.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Good thread.
Ya' never know why somebody dressed themselves the way they did, 'cuz so many factors play into it. Ego, self perception, motive?...Maybe she's out to attract a man, but maybe she's on the way home from a party and stopped off for groceries......could be she's the "dressy" type, but got caught on short notice and had to leave the house in her jammies and curlers.
That bein' said, I'm with some of the others...I appreciate a gal who cleans up now and then, but old jeans, a t-shirt, and boots is what gets my attention.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Seems to be the jeans and boots and a white t-shirt is the outfit of choice ! Ladies take notice ! Look at the attention you could garner with just the basic wardrobe !


----------

